# Twin turbo or supercharge 4.0L 05 Frontier?



## 05Frontier (Jan 31, 2005)

Has anyone made a kit for the new 05 frontier. Has anyone done it yet? What would each do to the truck as in performance. Help me pimp my ride!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I doubt your going to find a TT kit... Supercharger is a lot more likely since it's a truck.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

its been out like a month, no there isn't anything yet lol


----------



## 92redwhiteandblue (Jan 1, 2005)

not vehicle specific.....but its a vq. the block, heads, and internals are nearly identical to a vq35, it just has a longer throw crank. Call someone like stillen and see if they know anything about similarities between how the intake manifold lines up between the two.......my bet is a stillen supercharger might just fit, with a little bit of custom work. hey, in that case, a TT setup might work too, but IMHO i would rather have a supercharger


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo should also be coming out with goodies for that motor such as cams and the like. They are working a supercharger for the Titan so perhaps one for that motor will come in due time. 

Anyway nice truck!


----------



## 92redwhiteandblue (Jan 1, 2005)

wes said:


> Nismo should also be coming out with goodies for that motor such as cams and the like. They are working a supercharger for the Titan so perhaps one for that motor will come in due time.
> 
> Anyway nice truck!



Correction, i was speaking to the NW regional parts/service rep last week (my fam owns a the nissan dealer) and he was saying that blower at sema (he got to drive that truck.....lucky bastard!)....will probably never happen because they've run into too many problems with it, and that most titan owners arent really looking for more power, anyway.......ive done burnouts in my brothers and its stock! they will, however, be offering some nismo rims, including an off road style 17 or 18 and a street style 22-24 we have examples of both at our shop, so dont roll your eyes, they look good on a titan......my bro has 23"s on his smoke crew SE, my uncle has american racing mojave 17"s on his silver crew that has a levering kit, so he has 33"s, and on the lot we have a smoke king LE with a 6" lift on american racing 18"s w/ BFG mud terrain T/A 35x12.50's...........one SIIIIIIIICK truck!

ANYWAY...as for the frontier, he said that there will be a large array of nismo parts avalible for the frontier in a few months.....they have to back up the name thats on the bed of the trucks, dont they?....he couldnt tell us exactly what, but it will be out before too long.


oh yeah, while im on the subject of nissans future, nobody get your hopes up for the GTR in a few years, and dont believe the magazies that it will be in america, because its unlikely.....nissan has set goals for hi volume on core models.....obviously failing with the B15, (which will probably be the last sentra) and the Z being the exception to the rule, they cant afford to bring in another high end model to the lineup and not have it be a core model (unless they sell it for way more than what its worth, which would mean it would be an infinity), just to sell 10,000 units a year (the z has sold around 35-40k units/year since its introduction for the 03 MY) So the skyline will probably stay in japan this time around.....again :thumbdwn: 

The 200sx concept codenamed "azeal" wont happen for the us, its too late for the cube, because honda and toyota (scion) beat them to the punch, so chances are that we will get the micra as our next model. It has great potential for inner city buyers as its an ultra-sub-compact and its a sensible platform for a small hybrid or diesel for high gas mileage.....in other words, its the next thing for me to swap a DE-T into! (ever hear of rear engine RWD)


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

05Frontier said:


> Has anyone made a kit for the new 05 frontier. Has anyone done it yet? What would each do to the truck as in performance. Help me pimp my ride!!!


You already want to void your warranty so soon? In any case, I haven't seen anything from Vortech, Paxton, Whipple, etc.


----------



## 05Frontier (Jan 31, 2005)

I have the nismo. It is a bad ass truck. What else could I do to it to gain some more power? I didnt even think about the voiding the warranty thing with the super or turbo. Is there any way around that? I think im going to call stillen and talk to them about fitting one. Right now it says it has around 265 270 hp. What would it be with a super or turbo? Its fast just not fast enough!


----------



## MyFirstNissanIsApath (Feb 14, 2005)

05Frontier said:


> Has anyone made a kit for the new 05 frontier. Has anyone done it yet? What would each do to the truck as in performance. Help me pimp my ride!!!


I'd run a single turbo or a supercharger...

I'm working on a single turbo 98 pathfinder... 

It all depends on how large you go with the turbo or the blower.. A properly sized aftermarket ball bearing turbo will have minimal lag yet pull hard to redline.. Where as most factory style turbocharger systems have no lag but start to fall flat late in the rpm range. Superchargers depend on pulley size and SC type. Roots, whipple or centrif. if NISMO wanted to SC they should run a centrifugal... I have had good experiences with turbos. IMHO.. They always beat superchargers if the person picks the right combination. Intercoolers are more needed in fact necessary with a turbo.. 

GMC SY/TYs and all HD Turbo diesels are trucks with turbos too.... A big difference but in some ways still comparable for example If the turbo system is designed right it will spool up at a lower rpm.


----------



## 05Frontier (Jan 31, 2005)

Any updates on the subject?


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

dude, do a homemade one...if you do and its really good, keep on making the system perfect and you might be able to sell them


----------

